# Sparatrappo



## pizzi

Nel sud d'Italia, come anche nella lingua spagnola, c'è una fondamentale differenza tra *sparatrappo *(esparadrapo) e *cerotto *(tirita, per citarne solo uno). Il primo è la tela adesiva, venduta in rotoli di varie altezze, che serve per fissare i bendaggi_,_ mentre il secondo è la striscia adesiva sforacchiata col rettangolino di garza al centro.

Perché in italiano c'è solo *cerotto* per tutti e due gli oggetti?


----------



## sabrinita85

Vedo sul DeMauro che, oltre a cerotto, esiste anche _*sparadrappo *_in italiano, con più o meno, lo stesso significato dello spagnolo.


----------



## vikgigio

E io che ho sempre creduto che *sparatrappo* (l'ho sempre detto con la _t_) fosse un termine napoletano! Non si finisce mai d'imparare!!


----------



## sabrinita85

Io l'avevo sentito dai miei parenti del Sud, con la *d*, ma pensavo fosse dialetto... e invece...!


----------



## vikgigio

Io l'ho sempre sentito dire da mio padre ma in verità ho sempre avuto il timore di usarlo perché lo credevo dialettale. Ma a questo punto lo uso, aggiustando quella _t _


----------



## valy822

Esatto!Anche io, essendo napoletana, pensavo fosse un termine prettamente dialettale (noi diciamo _sparatrapp_) e invece....grazie sabrinita!


----------



## sabrinita85

valy822 said:


> Esatto!Anche io, essendo napoletana, pensavo fosse un termine prettamente dialettale (noi diciamo _sparatrapp_) e invece....grazie sabrinita!


Ma figurati!


----------



## vikgigio

valy822 said:


> Esatto!Anche io, essendo napoletana, pensavo fosse un termine prettamente dialettale (noi diciamo _sparatrapp_) e invece....grazie sabrinita!



Anche tu dici con la _t_.. mmm, sarà la variante dialettale campana di sparadrappo. Comunque sul Garzanti c'è scritto che viene dal francese _sparadrap _e questo a sua volta dal latino medievale. _sparadrapu(m)_, di origine oscura.


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche in sicilia si dice con la t


----------



## Necsus

Cioè, è un termine che viene effettivamente usato nel quotidiano? Ammetto che a me non è mai capitato di sentirlo...


----------



## sabrinita85

Nel "quotidiano dialettale", sì. Anche se, come è stato osservato, nessuno si era mai azzardato ad usarlo al di fuori del contesto, appunto, dialettale.


----------



## pizzi

Risposte confortanti... 
Sul De Mauro avevo cercato la versione in _t_; ma dopo un infanzia al sud, a dire _sparadrappo _mi parrebbe di simulare un raffreddore!
Qui in Emilia è un termine ignoto.


----------



## arirossa

infinite sadness said:


> Anche in sicilia si dice con la t


Confermo. Anche se io 'sta parola non me la ricordavo per nulla, forse da piccola non ero troppo scalmanata e non mi riempivo di cerotti...


----------



## sabrinita85

Allora adesso mi sta assalendo il dubbio che per tutti questi anni ho sbagliato io a capire una *d* al posto di una *t*!!! 
Però il lato positivo c'è: se non avessi mai sentito quella *d*, probabilmente, nessuno di noi si sarebbe reso conto che _spara*d*rappo _è una parola che viene registrata sul dizionario.


----------



## bubu7

Comunque _sparadrappo_ è indicato nel De Mauro, nell'accezione che c'interessa, come termine meridionale. Il GRADIT, che è l'_editio maior_ del De Mauro, afferma trattarsi di un termine regionale e riporta anche la variante _sparatrappo_.
È quindi sconsigliabile usare il termine nella lingua standard.


----------



## Marlotta

Confermo che in Emilia e Romagna la parola italiana "esparadrappo" é assolutamente sconosciuta.
Durante una lezione di spagnolo ho spiegato ai miei studenti il significato della parola spagnola "esparadrapo" e una mia alunna napoletana lo ha sempre pronunciato "esparadrapp", ma credo che nemmeno lei sia al corrente che non si tratta diuna parola dialettale, bensí di una parola italiana. Grazie, lo diró anche a lei.


----------



## niklavjus

Sparadrappo, il Gabrielli lo dà come derivato dal latino medievale "sparadràpum" attraverso il francese "sparadrap".
Non lo indica come dialettale, solo meno comune di "cerotto".


----------



## bubu7

niklavjus said:


> Sparadrappo, il Gabrielli lo dà come derivato dal latino medievale "sparadràpum" attraverso il francese "sparadrap".
> Non lo indica come dialettale, solo meno comune di "cerotto".



Anche il DISC (_Dizionario italiano Sabatini-Coletti_) definisce _regionale_ il termine _sparadrappo_.


----------

